# Aging a Bucky and Lindberg Skull



## Terra

They look great!


----------



## Mr.PumpkinGrin

I just applied this technique to my bucky skull and it looks awesome! Question for you, it's still a little sticky, how would I go about sealing it? i was thinking maybe some aerosol matte finish? let me know what you think, awesome job and thank you, the perfect touch!!


----------



## Haunter

The thicker you apply it, the stickier it will be. When I do a light staining, it is ready to handle within 24 hours. Give it a couple of days for the stain to set and the stickiness to disappear.


----------



## kryptkeeper

thanks for the tip, looks excellent


----------

